# Warroad Boys Hockey Defeats Women U.S. Olympic Hockey team



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Cant find the link to paste but thought it was pretty cool.

Warroad defeated the U.S. Women Hockey Team 2-1.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice job. :-?


----------

